# Ưu đãi về tay – Thổi bay Covid cùng MobiFone



## anhtrang126598 (8 Tháng chín 2021)

Tuân thủ 5K – Ngồi nhà hưởng khuyến mại.
Cùng tạo nên “vùng xanh” – hạn chế di chuyển và hưởng khuyến mại “Nạp thẻ - Cộng data” ngay tại gia trong ngày 08/09/2021 từ MobiFone.

 - Chương trình dành riêng cho các thuê bao trả trước của MobiFone.
 - Tặng dung lượng data có giá trị tương ứng 20% mệnh giá thẻ nạp.
 - Khuyến mãi không giới hạn số lượng và mệnh giá thẻ nạp.
Nạp 100.000đ vào tài khoản, bạn sẽ nhận ngay 2GB data để lướt web, cập nhật tin tức và các kiến thức, quy định phòng dịch, giải trí… tại gia. 





Đừng quên chia sẻ khuyến mại này tới bạn bè và người thân để cùng nhận ưu đãi từ Mobifone và nạp thẻ an toàn tại nhà qua ứng dụng My Mobifone hoặc website : https://mobifone.vn bạn nhé.
Chi tiết về chương trình, xin liên hệ tổng đài 9090 để được hỗ trợ!


----------

